
Ask HN: Good online service to ask for donations for my open source project? - chriszhang
I know about Patreon and Buy Me a Coffee. Have you used one of these or both of these? What has been your experience?<p>I am trying to decide which of these two services I should use to add &quot;Sponsor&quot; link for my open source project.<p>Are there any gotchas about each service that I need to be aware of? Does one have any advantages over the other?
======
actuator
I haven't used these but since you haven't mentioned it, I just wanted to add
that if your project is on Github, Github has Github Sponsors which currently
seems to be waitlisted:
[https://github.com/sponsors](https://github.com/sponsors)

